# Daily Reminder on Eye Area



## BeautifulBones (Dec 19, 2018)

IMHO the most important area of the face because you need a good combination of hard and soft tissue to come together in unison

Mouth Area and Jaw come in second and third

Let's extract some interesting conclusions from this chart. I know it's only 100 male participants, but I compared the numbers with bigger studies and they were similar







- People with good PFW like chico, O'pry and Gandy are quite rare. The lowest of those 3 has a 36mm PFL and that puts them at 3.3+ SD(1 in 1000)
- In combination with something like an average to below average palpebral fissure height that easily jumps (1 in 2000)

- People with negative or neutral cantal tilt are less than 2% of the population ~ -2.1SD. That why it immediately stuck out to everyone when @FatmanO his pics. However his cantal tilt is the least important on this list. If you disagree daily reminder this guy went from nothing to 2mil + IG followers with his face alone and he has NCT



- A good PFL pretty much set's up your eye area for greatness. It increase's your interpupillary, intercanthal, and outercanthal distance

*So What Makes a Good Eye Area*

> Pretty much that with good hooding(dosen't have to be 100% hooded see clarenceNYC), good eyelashes, descent brows, on a skull with wide cheek bones is pretty much the ideal (A 4.8 outercanthal distance would look ridiculous on a 5.5 bizygomatic)


All these variables is why eye area is king there's no other area that is more complex

Also from a biological perspective no other animal see's better than us besides birds. Our brains are optimized around vision

However the mouth area is a close second, and I may make an article about that one as well


----------



## spark (Dec 19, 2018)

"People with negative or neutral cantal tilt are less than 2% of the population"

What? No way 98% of people have a PCT.


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 19, 2018)

My eye area is pretty good but can't save my terrible lower third


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 19, 2018)

spark said:


> "People with negative or neutral cantal tilt are less than 2% of the population"
> 
> What? No way 98% of people have a PCT.



It only really becomes a problem when it's 3-5 SD below average as it is with Fatman








Insomniac said:


> My eye area is pretty good but can't save my terrible lower third



Yea I'm sorry if your lower third is really bad eye area won't save you, but you can still be a normie unless it's really deformed.
Fillers and chewing are always an option


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

What if you have normal eyebrows but you also have mild upper eyelid exposure; could the eye area be saved? I would say no, but I would like opinions.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 19, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> It only really becomes a problem when it's 3-5 SD below average as it is with Fatman
> 
> View attachment 8631
> 
> ...


lord and savior,

It is possible to decrease Palebral fissure height through lower eyelid retraction . What about increasing palebral fissure width? Canthopdexy?


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Coping (Dec 19, 2018)

shimada said:


>


Who’s this?


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2018)

Coping said:


> Who’s this?


Lindsey pelas


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Dec 19, 2018)

Under eye support and PFW failo me hard. Any advice?


----------



## Coping (Dec 19, 2018)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Under eye support and PFW failo me hard. Any advice?


You can get lower eyelid retraction surgery for PFW and orbital rim implants for under eye


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Dec 19, 2018)

Coping said:


> You can get lower eyelid retraction surgery for PFW and orbital rim implants for under eye


Any non surgical options?


----------



## Coping (Dec 19, 2018)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Any non surgical options?


Squinting for better PFW and fillers for under eye if you have darkness. Sleeping well, diet, etc can also help with under eye darkness but other then that not much can be done without surgery


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 19, 2018)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Under eye support and PFW failo me hard. Any advice?



*About Eye Surgeries:*

I'm sorry nothing can be done surgically

The eye area and the muscles surrounding it are more complex than a rolex watch

You surgically enhance this area to your great chagrin except for a few basic surgeries



MD_Hopeful69 said:


> lord and savior,
> 
> It is possible to decrease Palebral fissure height through lower eyelid retraction . What about increasing palebral fissure width? Canthopdexy?



Lower eyelid retraction will change inclination and have a marginal effect on both PFW and PFL

Read above for what I said about eye surgeries



UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Under eye support and PFW failo me hard. Any advice?



Sorry bro focus on lower third

Read above for what I said about eye surgeries



TRUE_CEL said:


> What if you have normal eyebrows but you also have mild upper eyelid exposure; could the eye area be saved? I would say no, but I would like opinions.



Upper eyelid exposure is a lookism meme. It really only helps guys with smaller PFL/PFW ratio, so it might or might not failo you

I analyzed my personally facebook and IG pictures

Pictures where I raised my eyebrows got more likes/comments from females and males

Why?

My PFW/PFL ratio is like 3.3-3.6

It mogs most models like O'pry and Gandy to hell

but there skin mogs mines to oblivion 

Until my skin is finished transcending to model tier from my collagen/skin program I'll be in the average PSL 3-5 range


Coping said:


> Squinting for better PFW and fillers for under eye if you have darkness. Sleeping well, diet, etc can also help with under eye darkness but other then that not much can be done without surgery



Squinting drops me to the ground in terms of attraction maybe the only time it helps is male -> male intimidation
- Read what I said to @TRUE_CEL about PFW/PFL ratio


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is a lookism meme. It really only helps guys with smaller PFL/PFW ratio, so it might or might not failo you
> 
> I analyzed my personally facebook and IG pictures
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed answer. What does PWL/PFL stand for? And how can I measure it? I feel like my mild upper eyelid exposure does failo me, because of how much exposure there is. But, unlike most lookism posters I don't agree upper eyelid exposure is a bad thing, only if it's mild like it is the case with me. The best looking guy I know, for instance, has upper eyelid exposure and hooded eyes would actually detract from his looks. I also have bad undereye support.


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2018)

Not sure I get the secret to Instagram followers. Some people have too many and some to little. Also clarence has his left eye less hooded


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 19, 2018)

Very true, what would you say is better, 100% no eyelid exposure hooded, neutral tilt or pct hunter eyes?


----------



## shimada (Dec 19, 2018)

either way, i have no way to measure mine


----------



## King (Dec 19, 2018)

fatman saying that hes average is one of the funniest delusions a psl user has ever had


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

Source of that data? The values seem huge. The average ipd is 64mm and average PFL is 28mm and i say this after having read stats which involved n=1000+ predominantly northern euros.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Source of that data? The values seem huge. The average ipd is 64mm and average PFL is 28mm and i say this after having read stats which involved n=1000+ predominantly northern euros.



That's impossible my PFL is like 36-38mm if that were the case I'd be like 6-8SD above average . While with this one I'm like 3.5SD which is more believable

Depending on where in Europe the PFL could be much smaller. From what I know only the German, and to some extent Italian, people have good PFL most other countries are below average


King said:


> fatman saying that hes average is one of the funniest delusions a psl user has ever had



Unfortunately he's going to have to gymcell, collagenmax, neck train, and salary max just to be average to upper average


Unknownjpg said:


> Very true, what would you say is better, 100% no eyelid exposure hooded, neutral tilt or pct hunter eyes?



Depends on the face PCT is a pretty feature can look really good on a masc face


shimada said:


> either way, i have no way to measure mine



Didn't run it through my software , but I'd say ~ 30-31

Medial Canthus + PCT + eyelashes and brows halo you though

More PFL would have made your eye super slayer, but we can't have everything in this life


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> IMHO the most important area of the face because you need a good combination of hard and soft tissue to come together in unison
> 
> Mouth Area and Jaw come in second and third
> 
> ...



in my opinion hooded eyes + negative canthus is a super slayer combination.
two ex-boyfriend of my oneitis have this sort of eyes


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 19, 2018)

Damn, I have SEVERE Negative Cantal Tilt.

Its fucking over for me.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

its over


----------



## shimada (Dec 20, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> That's impossible my PFL is like 36-38mm if that were the case I'd be like 6-8SD above average . While with this one I'm like 3.5SD which is more believable
> 
> Depending on where in Europe the PFL could be much smaller. From what I know only the German, and to some extent Italian, people have good PFL most other countries are below average
> 
> ...



just measured it, you have a good eye, no pun intended


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 21, 2018)

How do I cope with never having a good eye area ?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 21, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> in my opinion hooded eyes + negative canthus is a super slayer combination.
> two ex-boyfriend of my oneitis have this sort of eyes



That's not really much of a slayer combo. They probably had other positive characteristics you didn't pick up on


NormieKilla said:


> How do I cope with never having a good eye area ?


 
Focus on lower third, and pray that your children ascend


mido the slayer said:


> its over



It's never over


----------



## oldcell (Dec 22, 2018)

Respect..u are the first one who see importance of mouth area..it was msot underrated at lookism for sure


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 22, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> It only really becomes a problem when it's 3-5 SD below average as it is with Fatman
> 
> View attachment 8631
> 
> ...


Yeah tbh my eye area really kills me but its not so deformed to make me a truecel. Really waste of good potential tbh. Its not a killer trait tho just a big disatvantage


King said:


> fatman saying that hes average is one of the funniest delusions a psl user has ever had


Depends where Im from. In Slovenia I am. In ex- Sweden, I am not.


BeautifulBones said:


> owever his cantal tilt is the least important on this list.


What do you mean by that?


King said:


> fatman saying that hes average is one of the funniest delusions a psl user has ever had


Also Id like to add to the face eyes are really important. They are. But Id say some women don't value NCT as much as other women. Some percentage see it as attractive (but they do prefer hooded eyes)

Its not over tho and as bad feature if your a 5' 3'' for example tbh. It really gives a shitty thing to face but Im luckily 6' 1''


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> The lowest of those 3 has a 36mm PFL


There is no fucking way I mog them. I'm going to remeasure mine.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

lol this thread was absolute fukin bullshit dog


----------



## Inferno (Mar 26, 2020)

imo eye area and jaw are equal in terms of SMV. you lack one of those and you're done for.


----------

